# How do you get pictures from computer sent to cell phone



## natrob (May 30, 2007)

I wanted to know how do you get pictures etc from internet and send it to your cell phone? thanks


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Depending upon your phone service and your particular phone's capabilities you could just email them to yourself, if you have that ability from where you are on the Internet.

But what is it you really want? If you already have some pictures on your computer, and now you want to transfer them to your phone, you might look into a possible ability to connect a USB cable between your phone and computer, or perhaps even an Infrared or Bluetooth link between the two.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the make/model of the phone, and who is your service provider?


----------



## natrob (May 30, 2007)

The make is PAN
The model is Pantech PN-215
My service provider is verizon
thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Verizon has a habit of locking features on cell phones to limit your choices on how to access video and pictures. I have AT&T and a RAZR, and I just use the USB interface to transfer files, ring tones, etc.


----------

